# The Eco Has Landed



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

............And looks darn good too!

Many thanks Padraig!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That does look.....'pink'









Matches the GMT









Only joking Paul, looks great.....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> That does look.....'pink'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very funny.............


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Some shots on my scrawny wrist


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Just back from Pauls house and this watch is fantastic in the flesh - utterly huge but fantastic. It sits well on the wrist but also sits high on the wrist too, it must be close to 20mm thick







and the bracelet is mounted low down so most of the thickness is up top. I was surprised that there wasn't a divers extension incorporated into the bracelet design but otherwise this is a terrific (but massive) divers watch. The build quality for the price is exceptional - it's a very nice watch indeed


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't think you'd ever misplace it would you Paul. What's it like size wize compared to the DN


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow, that's a big 'un.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Bigger diameter than the DN but possibly not as heavy (despite it being bigger and stainless steel). Lug width on the DN is 22mm I believe - there isn't actually a lug width on the Citizen. Of the two I prefer the Dreadnought (well it's just such a true classic isn't it?) but for sheer in your faceishness the Citizen wins hands down


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Good heavens - that's a big-un


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I don't think you'd ever misplace it would you Paul. What's it like size wize compared to the DN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DN is 43mm - this is 47. Some weight in it but as Paul said maybe not as much as DN. As near to quartz as i'll go. I like!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Paul....Im eagerly waiting to see if Ive just bought one.......No bracelet though , on Rubber...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Nice one Paul....Im eagerly waiting to see if Ive just bought one.......No bracelet though , on Rubber...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool - fingers x'd!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Standin' up for itself


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Standin' up for itself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told you that strap doesn`t sag









great watch I`m glad you like it, have you checked out the blue lume? sunglasses could be useful







.







. I`ve been wearing mine to work today "What the F*** is that" and Wow!! is the usual response


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Standin' up for itself
> ...


Got a quick glance of lume earlier. Glad it's blue. I'll see it in full at bedtime!


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Looks like I've got a titanium on rubber model coming shortly as part of a complex(for me) deal .I think it may be a little too big for me .I've never actually seen one in the flesh but certainly looks a big barsteward in the pics. "Like wearing a small frying pan on your wrist "-Eddie platts on another giant wristclock.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

julian said:


> Looks like I've got a titanium on rubber model coming shortly as part of a complex(for me) deal .I think it may be a little too big for me .I've never actually seen one in the flesh but certainly looks a big barsteward in the pics. "Like wearing a small frying pan on your wrist "-Eddie platts on another giant wristclock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I remember. He was referring to the huge Glycine. Mine's not that big but it's not too far behind!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Impressive Paul, and I know you like big watches.

I think the thickness of 20mm makes it far too big for my liking, but I hope you enjoy the watch.

I'm surprised you sold the Seastar................what put you off it by the way?









Be interested to know!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> there isn't actually a lug width on the Citizen


How does this work then? Ive got one coming on rubber which will be (hopefully) be replaced with a Rhino or Roys new heavy duty straps...Untill I can source a bracelet....


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> there isn't actually a lug width on the Citizen
> 
> How does this work then? Ive got one coming on rubber which will be (hopefully) be replaced with a Rhino or Roys new heavy duty straps...Untill I can source a bracelet....Â


I think I'm right in saying what I said so I'll do my best to explain - on the back of Paul's watch are 4 screws these hold the bracelet on. If these 4 screws are undone a retainer ring comes off and the bracelet comes off too - I haven't seen one removed from the watch but I'm pretty sure the bracelet comes complete with a ring that is clamped between the case back and the retaining ring - like a big Omega Dynamic. The actual watch back unscrews in the usual way I think. There certainly aren't standard lugs and springbars on this watch - you can see this from the 3rd of the photos that Paul has posted above.

Hope this helps


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Paul...I tried to study that photo but it makes a bit more sense now...I think
















Ill see how the rubber looks...

Just found out that the bracelet and Rubber watches have different cases









so arnt interchangable







Im sure it will be fine


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

After more research it seems that the supplied straps/bands are not interchangable with anything, what you get is what you have









I hope its a softer strap than Seikos..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That is right, nothing else will fit these.

If they are the same as the 1000m straps then they are stiff but may give with wear.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jason,I will break it in for you









Or you can just sell it me


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Jason, Alex just told me to say that they are stiffer than the stiffiest stiff he's ever seen.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have worn one,they will take the skin off your wrist.It needs a man to tame a resin strap Jase


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You guys....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jason,if you dont like Seiko straps then the Citizen are not much softer.It will make a man of you.Try plunging your hands into hot sand every morning.It will take the pain away from your sore bleeding soft nylon loving wrists


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe Bryan can blast them.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Thanks Paul...I tried to study that photo but it makes a bit more sense now...I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure about this? when I was first thinking about getting one I couldn`t decide to have the braclet or the rubber strap, I thought about getting it on rubber then getting the strap latter to change over.I asked a man at the shop if there was any problems changing them over (considering the construction of the back),he contacted Citizen UK then got back to me to say there was no problem. Have you contacted them?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Paul...I tried to study that photo but it makes a bit more sense now...I think
> ...


Interesting..............

After reading all this though, glad I paid the extra for the bracelet!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Have you contacted them?


No I havent, but Ive researched on another specialist forum and all signs point to the fact its as it comes is what youve got....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I am sure you will be ok with it Jason,if not I will have it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > Have you contacted them?
> 
> 
> No I havent, but Ive researched on another specialist forum and all signs point to the fact its as it comes is what youve got....
> ...


Strange that Jason, mind you I`ve only the man in the shops word that he`d contacted Citizen, even if he did its not unknown for someone who should know to make a mistake. I decided to stay with the braclet so not a problem to me now.Mind you I did think about getting the Titanium version as well on rubber







but came to my senses in time
















I did try it with the rubber strap in a local H.Samuals was very comfortable so I`m sure you`ll be ok


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ok Alex ...Dont wait up


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If youve got a 'thing' for rubber Mac ( geddit) we could reach an agreement


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jason,we will see









Anyway I know how much you got it for,stay away from other forums,they are bad for you


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Of course your right Alex....If I still had a Seiko z22 strap I would wear it for 1 day as penence.. But I dont so Ill just put sand in my bed and eat a crab stick...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I think Citizen are a little softer than Seiko straps,take it off the watch and boil it for a while,should help,really


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> If youve got a 'thing' for rubber Mac ( geddit) we could reach an agreement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this reminds me of something I like to say when someone with a cigarette asks me this question...........

"Have you got a light Mac?"

"No but I`ve got a dark brown overcoat!" groan!























I heard this terrible joke(?) on a comedy record by 2 guys called (I think) Wayne &

Shuster from the 50`s (?)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Boom boom!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Have you got a match mate?

Yes your face and my ar*e


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Have you got a match mate?
> 
> Yes your face and my ar*e
> 
> ...


Hang on you`ve not seen my face


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I was talking to Jason
















Said Alice


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Alice? Alice? Who the F*** is Alice?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm missing it already,







Glad your enjoying it Paul, wear it in good health mate!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> julian said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I've got a titanium on rubber model coming shortly as part of a complex(for me) deal .I think it may be a little too big for me .I've never actually seen one in the flesh but certainly looks a big barsteward in the pics. "Like wearing a small frying pan on your wrist "-Eddie platts on another giant wristclock.
> ...


Lack of wear Griff, nothing more. Nice watch, no qualms about it. Just bought it then got into something else. Nothing new with me.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Padraig said:


> I'm missing it already,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will Paul, thanks. You made me feel guilty now


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Nah, dont feel guilty, I've spent your cash on Guinness


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Padraig said:


> Nah, dont feel guilty, I've spent your cash on Guinness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to paraphrase The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers; " Guinness will get you through times of no watches better then watches will get you through times of no Guinness"









Actually thanks to this














arthritis and painkillers I havn`t drank in 8 years


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

> Actually thanks to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I've probably downed enough for both of us,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Padraig said:


> > Actually thanks to thisÂ
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Phew! thats a relief I thought it was all going to waste


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Quote from my 86 year old dad................"I'd sooner have a bottle in front of me, than a frontal labotomy!"


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> Quote from my 86 year old dad................"I'd sooner have a bottle in front of me, than a frontal labotomy!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Excellent!

And quite right too...............


----------

